# Macronutrient Ratio Help



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

i've decided to go on a "somewhat" strict diet after my graduation (june 12th) to get over all those parties and shit. Then im free with no conflicts in my schedule for the rest of the summer to be able to eat and lift whenever i want.

I've been trying to figure out my macronutrient ratio's and i'm going to try the 50-30-20 method and just play around with it. But i'm having trouble deciding how to portion my foods and what to eat at certain times of the day. Like i know for breakfast i'll have oats, egg whites, protein shake, and a grapefruit. But i need to space everything out correctly so that i will have around 2700 calories (for my cut) as well as maintaining a 50-30-20 ratio. I am still a noob when it comes to dieting because i dont understand the whole carb-4 cals, protein-4 cals, and fat-9 cals shit when im dividing all these numbers. Like say if i ate 55% carbs today. Do i multiply (.55) x 2700 = 1485. Then 1485/4 = 371.2 g. of carbs? How am i supposed to count the grams of carbs in my meals?

I also want to space out the meals to 5-6 per day. So in the morning i'll have 550 calories, then meal 2-5 will be 450 calories, and lastly meal 6 is 350 calories. This adds up to 2700 calories which is where i want to start. All i need to know is how to combine certain proteins/carbs/fats together so the ratio will always be 50-30-20 at the end of the day and i am eating 2700 calories.

I use this program fitday.com and it helps me but i still have trouble calculating the serving and serving size. Can someone help me out here? Like if i had whey protein and 1 banana, for the protein do i just put 1 serving? For the banana, do i put 1 serving but the serving size is medium? Those who are experienced using this program PM me and maybe you can tutor me?

-Rich


----------



## XcelKrush (Jun 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I am still a noob when it comes to dieting because i dont understand the whole carb-4 cals, protein-4 cals, and fat-9 cals shit when im dividing all these numbers. Like say if i ate 55% carbs today. Do i multiply (.55) x 2700 = 1485. Then 1485/4 = 371.2 g. of carbs? How am i supposed to count the grams of carbs in my meals?
> -Rich


Yes, that is how you count grams for the day.  But dont use ratios, they are usually imbalanced for most people.  

Eat .43-.5 grams of fat per pound of lean mass
1-1.5 grams of protein per pound of lean mass
Carbs-adjust according to your goals.  More to gain, less to lose.

Are you bulking or cutting?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

I am cutting with an LBM of 149.7 and BF of 26.9


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

you may want to start by making a list of all the foods that you will be eating and writing down their macros. use the labels on the foods, and use fitday for fruits and veggies (things without labels). this will take some time but it makes it so much easier. then you can get the total macros for individual meals that you will be eating. ex: the total cals for your shakes are ___, with the cals coming from #F/#C/#P. the same with your typical breakfast, etc. then write down a few meal plans that you will go by and figure out what is going to work for you and meet all the macros/total cals that you are shooting for. i've found that that is easier than trying to figure it as you go through the day. it also helps if you are going to prepare a lot of meals at one time for the week... gets kind of boring but if you really want to get your macros right it helps. 

you may also want to keep a target # of grams for your P/C/F for each day. so, based on your # of 2700 cals, at a 50/30/20 would mean that you should shoot for 338G/200G/61G daily to reach the 2700. make sense? that should help you as you set up your meals and how you want to divide up your meals. hope that helps. don't stress if youre not dead on right away, it gets easier. and make sure you're not trying to get too lean too quick, you've worked hard to get where u are!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks chris, yea i did all the calculations that you did above. But the only thing left i am wondering about is how many C/P/F i need for 1 meal. 

Like my first meal in the morning will consist of egg whites, protein shake, oats, and a grapefruit. Am i still aiming for the 50/30/20 ratio or am i starting off small and building my way up as i reach the last meal of the day which will eventually be 50/30/20? Like i have to eat a total of 338G/200G/61G but how do i know how many grams i need to eat for 1 small meal that will eventually add up when i have my 6th meal? Or should i just focus on how many calories i am eating rather than the grams? I hope i made sense..


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

each meal doesn't have to have the same breakdown, as long as the daily total hits your target... typically you'll want to have your heavier carb meals earlier in the day, or around your workout. so you're not going to have 50/30/20 in each meal... just the daily total. after each meal, subtract from your total and you'll start finding combinations of daily meals that hit your target. i think that answered your question... ??


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

ya, i understand now


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

ok guys, i have somewhat developed a daily meal plan. Can you just take a look at it and add/change a few things?

My plan is to go on a cutting diet. I will be eating approximately 2700 calories with a macronutrient ratio of 50/30/20 or 45/30/25 (ill experiment with this). My goal is to cut down my BF from 15% to 8-10% and then maintain once i accomplish it.

Meal 1: 1 cup oats, 2 fish caps/2 flax oil caps, protein shake (with 2%fat milk), i am planning on adding egg whites here. How many egg whites/whole eggs should i be eating?

Meal 2: 100% whole wheat bread with turkey or tuna, apple, 1.5 cups low fat mayonnaise

Meal 3 (PWO): 2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats, banana

Meal 4: Chicken breast 4 oz, apple, baked potato, 1 tblsp butter, 2 fish/2 flax oil caps

Meal 5: lean beef steak, 1 cup brown cooked rice, .5 cups green peas cooked/sweet potato/broccoli (whichever i have), 2 cups 2%fat milk

Meal 6: .35 cups lowfat (1%) cottage cheese, apple, 1 scoop whey protein

The total came out to be 3000 calories. I had 317g Carbs/265g Protein/82g Fat .. (40/35/25). This wasn't really what i was aiming for and i need some suggestions on what to cut out, and add if anyone would like to help me out?

Thanks


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> My plan is to go on a cutting diet. I will be eating approximately 2700 calories with a macronutrient ratio of 50/30/20 or 45/30/25 (ill experiment with this). My goal is to cut down my BF from 15% to 8-10% and then maintain once i accomplish it.


As long as you are getting ~1.5g protein/lean mass, with at least 0.3g fat/pound lean mass (and at least 6g from fish oils) then the exact ratio's are not going to be as important. 

But you are better off starting at a higher carb level and slowly decreasing as your cut continues.

So I would start with: ~2750 cals
~230g protein (1.5 x lean mass)
~300g carb (2 x lean mass)
~70g fats (0.45 x lean mass)

And taper from there.

Some of your choices are not too good (2% milk, mayo etc...).. But what about:


> Meal 1:
> 1 cup oats, 2 fish caps/2 flax oil caps, protein shake (with 2%fat milk), i am planning on adding egg whites here. How many egg whites/whole eggs should i be eating?


Drop the 2% milk and replace it with skim.
How much protein and milk are you having? I assume 1 scoop + 1 cup?
You don't need the eggs if you are having whey. If you are not having whey - have 1 whole egg + 6 whites. But, add 2 tbs flaxmeal instead (fats).

This would mean:
1 cup oats (310 Cal, 54g carbs, 10g protein, 6g fat)
1 scoop whey (~100 cal, 23g protein)
0.75 cup skim milk (60 cals, 8g carb, 6g protein)
2 tbs flaxmeal (110 Cal, 8g carb, 6g protein, 8g fat)
TOTAL = ~580 cals (70g carb, 44g protein, 14g fat)



> Meal 2: 100% whole wheat bread with turkey or tuna, apple, 1.5 cups low fat mayonnaise


 1.5 CUPS OF MAYONNAISE!!  Are you planning on DRINKING it??!
Add vegetables
I would also ditch the bread (better sources out there...) but if you must - get yourself some sprouted bread.

What about:
4 oz tuna (116 cals, 28g protein, 1g fat)
1 apple (81 cals, 20g carbs)
2 slices sprouted grain bread (180 cals, 30g carb, 8g protein, 1g fat)
1 cup skim milk (86 cals, 12g carb, 8g protein)
0.5 oz walnuts (80 cals, 2g carb, 2g protein, 7g fats)
2 fish oil caps (18 cals, 2g fat)
Salad
TOTAL = 540 cals (64g carb, 46g protein, 11g fat)



> Meal 3 (PWO): 2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats, banana


Good - although you don't need 2 scoops protein. Go for 1.5 scoops.

1.5 scoops whey (~150 cal, 35g protein)
1 cup oats (310 cals, 54g carb, 10g protein, 6g fat)
1 banana (110 cals, 26g carbs)
TOTAL = 570 cals (80g carb, 45g protein, 6g fat)



> Meal 4: Chicken breast 4 oz, apple, baked potato, 1 tblsp butter, 2 fish/2 flax oil caps


Drop the butter and add healthy fats.
Go for sweet tato too (if you can).
Add vegetables. eg:

4 oz chicken (160 cals, 32g protein, 3g fat)
6 oz baked sweet tato (150 cal, 35g carb, 3g protein)
1 apple (80 cal, 20g carb)
0.5 tbs olive oil (70 cal, 7g fat)
vegetables
TOTAL = 460 cals (55 carb, 35g protein, 10g fat)



> Meal 5: lean beef steak, 1 cup brown cooked rice, .5 cups green peas cooked/sweet potato/broccoli (whichever i have), 2 cups 2%fat milk


Ok - now, you are mixing your starch and your vegetables. Broccoli = vegetable. Peas and sweet tato = carb.

So, go for:
4 oz lean beef steak (~180 cals, 32g protein, 6g fat)
0.5 cup cooked brown rice (105 cals, 22g carbs, 2g protein)
2 cups vegetables
4 fish oil caps (36 cal, 4g fat)
TOTALS = 320 cals (22 carb, 34g protein, 10g fat)



> Meal 6: .35 cups lowfat (1%) cottage cheese, apple, 1 scoop whey protein


Scrap the whey. Go for cc only. Add fats as well.
eg:
1 cup 1% cc (180 cals, 8g carb, 28g protein, 2.5g fat)
1 oz walnuts (180 cals, 4g carb, 4g protein, 16g fat)
TOTAL = 360 cals (12g carb, 32g protein, 18.5g fat) 


That comes to:
~2800 cals
Carbs: 303g
Protein: 236g
Fats: 70g


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

emma, i cant possibly thank you for all of this you have done for me. Wow you are very smart when it comes to nutrition. I will make the necessary changes and hopefully it will work!

By the way, i mean 1.5 *tablespoons* of mayonnaise instead of cups, lol made an error there

Another question, is flaxmeal the same as flax oil caps? If not, can you explain what it is?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jun 6, 2005)

flaxmeal are just the ground up flax seeds. But yeah, they are all from the same place.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> emma, i cant possibly thank you for all of this you have done for me. Wow you are very smart when it comes to nutrition. I will make the necessary changes and hopefully it will work!
> 
> By the way, i mean 1.5 *tablespoons* of mayonnaise instead of cups, lol made an error there
> 
> Another question, is flaxmeal the same as flax oil caps? If not, can you explain what it is?


You are welcome.

Monitor yourself over the first 2-3 weeks. And slowly decrease your cals as needed.

As it was stated - flaxmeal = ground seeds. This also gives you fibre, protein and other things along with the fats. The oil = fat only.


----------

